# Back from the Dead!!!



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Just wanted to say a quick "hi" to everyone and a thanks to the admins for a great site.

I've been lurking for a long time. I was more active waaaay back in the day when the Florida Sportsman forum was king. Since that time I started a Challenger resto (that got put on hold) then had kids, started a business and next thing I know it's been 16 years!

Thankfully I finally got my son into fishing so I fired up the old Challenger project and hope to have it finished soon. The two of us have been working on it when we can. It's still tough to find the time. Lol, I have a habit of starting a lot of crazy projects all at ones. Usually vintage cars but I love anything old. I'll post a bunch of pic updates this weekend.

In the meantime I got two Hobie Outback kayaks that we've been having a blast fishing out of. Can't wait to get the skiff done though as peddling from spot to spot takes it's toll.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome. Can't wait to see pictures of your project.

Cheers


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Cool. Looking forward to seeing pics of the skiff and y'all fishing.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Thanks guys. Just posted a few pics in the classic section.


----------

